# Objective intelligence



## Nyu (Jun 29, 2013)

do you think intelligence can be objective? I was thinking maybe mathematics or art could be forums of objective intelligence.

Do you think we will come to a point in the future where intelligence will be measured objectively, or measured any other way. If yes, maybe explain how you think this will happen. 
E.G. Robots suck you're brains out and measure the knowledge in a mass computer database then vomit it back out into you're skull. :angry: Just kidding


but the idea of the future holding some intelligence measurement tools is a bit frightening. Imagine knowing you were literally the smartest person in the world.. crazy. but than we can look at being born for specific career types, or being assigned specific tasks in life.


----------



## Apdenoatis (May 23, 2012)

@_Kristindork_ I think this thread would be more appropriate in the Critical Thinking or Debate sections.

Anyway, I think you can measure portions of people's intelligence in the sense of how well they do on, say, a standardized test, but then it becomes less of a real intelligence test and more of just "how well can you take this test."

I really don't think there will ever be a way to measure intelligence objectively; at least, not in a way that lets you "rank" people by intelligence without putting different fields of expertise on distinct levels of importance. You can certainly be objective with someone's intelligence by saying "he's really good at music but kinda sucks at math," but comparing a musical genius to a physics genius and trying to say who's smarter overall is ultimately meaningless. (though of course you could say the musical genius is much better in his field than the physics genius or something but it gets complicated from there and I don't feel like getting into that lol.)

Also, intelligence would have to be distinguished from knowledge. To get to the core and measure how quickly someone could learn and apply new knowledge is very difficult.


----------



## theInfinite (Mar 21, 2013)

Well, intelligence is multifaceted, so first you need to identify all the different kinds of intelligences that can exist, maybe some examples are logical intelligence or spatial intelligence or artistic intelligence. It's hard to determine what these intelligences are exactly and it is also hard to extract a test that can measure only one of these intelligences and not the others. 

However, in theory, intelligence must be objective because we all agree that some people are faster than others at learning different certain things. So, because there are differences in intelligence, there must be a way to measure this intelligence (put a quantitative number on it), but it's hard to know what the best method for testing them is.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't think that this can be accurately measured. It seems like intelligence generally boils down to the ability to match patterns and extrapolate from known patterns. However, you cannot be consciously aware of all of that data. So there is an aspect to intelligence here that isn't consciously interpretable. You could treat the mind like a black box but that doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

Once we figure the brain out, we'll figure it _all_ out. The question is will our species survive to see that day.


----------



## bel (Dec 2, 2012)

Others already pointed out there are different intelligences, so the measurement you're looking for would need to take all of these into consideration. If we did understand the whole brain, then we could probably look at the different _potentials_ for all the intelligences at different points at a person's life. I bet the next step would be manipulating those potentials and ensuring environmental conditions allow humans to come as close to them as possible.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, this should probably be in the critical thinking section, hopefully it is moved.

The answer to this question is no. It cannot be. Human perspective is limited to subjective perception. Objective truths even existing is something in itself. Of course, nobody should go around claiming there is no reality, you will only look silly from the oxymoron.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 27, 2013)

mathematics and art (much more so the former) are much more a sign of the structural organization of the universe, imo. it seems rather unrelated to intelligence.


----------

